# Transfer Express Introduces New Stretch Litho� Heat Transfer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Transfer Express Introduces New Stretch Litho™ Heat Transfer*

Transfer Express introduces the newest technology in apparel decoration called Stretch Litho™. This new heat transfer combines full color, digitally printed artwork with a screen printed plastisol ink for a soft feel. 

With great durability, Stretch Litho™ can be heat applied using a heat press onto cotton, polyester and cotton/polyester blends. The low temperature application is beneficial for preventing scorching heat-sensitive polyester fabric. 

The sharp edges on Stretch Litho™ heat transfers are perfect for free-standing text, full color artwork with fine detail and use a digital CMYK color palette. Artwork can be provided by a customer and uploaded on TransferExpress.com or design professional artwork using Easy Prints® layouts that are ready to customize on Easy View™ online Tt-shirt designer. 

Stretch Litho™ is printed on an 11.25” x 14” transfer release paper and artwork can be ganged together on a sheet to maximize the area of the transfer sheet.

To see the more information on custom Stretch Litho™ heat transfers from Transfer Express, go to Stretch Litho Transfers - A combination of screen printed and digital | Transfer Express 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

